# Ridiculous GT-R! 1,000+ HP Dyno.



## Zooby (Nov 25, 2013)

A ridiculous GT-R built by Performance Race Solutions in Florida on the dyno after completion.


Video -> 1,000HP+ Nissan GTR! - YouTube


----------

